# Looking for 2 or 3 out of Freeport June 2nd



## bluewaterexplorer (Apr 25, 2007)

Buddies of mine cancelled at last minute. Looking for two or three out of Freeport in the AM. Boat kept at Gulf Coast Marina. 27' with twins so pretty economical on the fuel. Looking to go 30-50 out depending. Feel free to PM me or call me on cell phone if available.

Chris
281.220.9795


----------



## bluewaterexplorer (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey guys, couple of folks trying to make work arrangements but no commitments yet. Headed to the house so if interested call or text me on cell. 

281.220.9795
Chris


----------



## bluewaterexplorer (Apr 25, 2007)

Room for one more tomorrow (06/04) out of Freeport. Call if interested.

Chris
281.220.9795


----------

